# Hello from Colorado



## Dmitbear (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am Darin and I live in western Colorado. I am a WWII History nut but will read anything in History. I am a USAF veteran 88-92. I look forward in talking with some of you in the near future. Happy 4th everyone !!!

Darin


----------

